# Where Can I Buy Fragrance Oil Locally?



## sosocal (Feb 6, 2012)

I need some in a hurry (well, quicker than an online order can satisfy). I live in San Diego county. Any ideas on which stores carry body safe FO's? TIA


----------



## Genny (Feb 6, 2012)

Did you try looking at suppliersbystate.com ?

Otherwise if you have a Michaels, Hobby Lobby or Joanns, then they sometimes have skin safe fo's.  They're not usually the best quality nor do they have a large variety.


----------



## carebear (Feb 6, 2012)

craft store scents generally don't do well in CP soap.
you can also get essential oils in health food stores and the like, but you will pay through the nose.  so to speak.


----------



## sosocal (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks you guys. I will do what is right and exercise patience. I have made an order from NG


----------



## Genny (Feb 7, 2012)

Good luck with the patience, that's one thing I never have while soaping


----------



## honor435 (Feb 9, 2012)

you could have gotten some eos, theres lots of funky stores in san diego( I love that area) I wouldnt use craft store fos, unless youre doing hp, they are very weak.
Ng good choice, what did you buy?


----------



## sosocal (Feb 9, 2012)

honor435 said:
			
		

> you could have gotten some eos, theres lots of funky stores in san diego( I love that area) I wouldnt use craft store fos, unless youre doing hp, they are very weak.
> Ng good choice, what did you buy?


Can you recommend any sellers of EO's? I have not lived here that long. The only place I know of is Sprouts (I know there must be more places and have looked on google, yelp, etc, to no avail). Thanks!


----------

